# Easylife profito DIY equivalent



## deeproots (17 Nov 2017)

Hi All,
I have a well balanced relatively low tech 350l tank which has half decent plant growth (I dont want fast growing, just consistency and stable tank), very little algae and healthy fish which is supplemented with profito weekly (which is relatively expensive in the long term) and easycarbo daily (35ml p/w profito, 9ml p/day easycarbo).  I previously used TNC complete which resulted in an algae outbreak (I think due to excess nitrate and phosphate) and I tried the using dry ferts as well but found I had poor results.  I really only want to dose once a week for the ferts and I want a mix that doesn't have phosphate or nitrate in it.  I found the breakdown of profito on a forum which I've converted to % on the right :

Ingredient              ppm  %
Fe(2+)                   1.2    0.07
 K                           7      0.43
 Mg                        900   55.45
 Mn                        400   24.64
 I                            200   12.32
 B                           80     4.93
 Cu, Mo, Zn, Li       20     1.23
 Ni, Co, Al, Sn, F    10     0.62
V, Se                        5     0.31

I have a dry ferts left over and some vitamin c powder and some potassium sorbate. 

Can mix all of these using dry fertz to the correct % as above and use once a week? (I will carry on daily with the easycarbo as I built an automated doser for that)
Is it just a case of measuring out/weighing, boiling up some water, sterilising and mixing in including the preservatives and if so how much?
Do these % above even look sensible?  It will be very hard to measure such small % of some of these. I'm aware these came from a forum so are not validated.

Thanks - sorry for the ramble!


----------



## Edvet (17 Nov 2017)

Why not just use the EI setup, KNO3, KH2PO4 and MgSO4 one day and trace the other day.? Adjust the amount to your lightstrength.It shouldn't be an exact sience


----------



## ian_m (17 Nov 2017)

deeproots said:


> excess nitrate and phosphate)


Excess nitrate and phosphate do not cause algae, you need to look elsewhere, usually too higher light level for carbon/ferts availability is the issue.


----------



## deeproots (17 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the replies - It may be that my lighting was too high or some other paramter however I know that when I used TNC complete which has the addition of KNO3 and KH2PO4 I had a bad algae outbreak, when I stopped and went back to profito it was fine again.  All other conditions remaining the same I just find that profito works really well in my tank so I just want to simulate that fertiliser in a cheaper way.


----------

